# First



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

My hen has laid her first egg I cracked it open and it was a very small double yolk so proud of her she is 18 weeks old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a good sized egg for a first and a double yolker to boot.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's a good sized egg for a first and a double yolker to boot.


Yes I was surprised


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Wow give her lots of treats now.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> My hen has laid her first egg I cracked it open and it was a very small double yolk so proud of her she is 18 weeks old
> View attachment 42753
> View attachment 42754





Paula 53 said:


> My hen has laid her first egg I cracked it open and it was a very small double yolk so proud of her she is 18 weeks old
> View attachment 42753
> View attachment 42754


Yolks look big in photo but they were very tiny


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, amazing! Which hen was it?


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, amazing! Which hen was it?


The white one I think as I’ve been told the comb goes red when they are near laying the other hen is still very pink


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> The white one I think as I’ve been told the comb goes red when they are near laying the other hen is still very pink


Well I guess a lot of us were right about her being a pullet, I don't know who would ever tell you it's a cockerel.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well I guess a lot of us were right about her being a pullet, I don't know who would ever tell you it's a cockerel.


Yes thank you xx


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Yes thank you xx


No problem! So happy for you she has finally laid! Still waiting on mine.


----------

